# orthene on paphs



## busypotter (Jan 31, 2014)

I have been fighting mealy bugs on my paphs, for about six months, alcohol and wipes, rose and garden spray don't seem to be getting rid of them. Does anyone use Orethene on their paphs???


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 31, 2014)

busypotter said:


> I have been fighting mealy bugs on my paphs, for about six months, alcohol and wipes, rose and garden spray don't seem to be getting rid of them. Does anyone use Orethene on their paphs???



I have used sucrashield on my small collection and found it to be very effective against mites and mealies. 
I suggested it to a friend of mine with a greenhouse who was struggling with mealies and it worked like a charm. The key is to apply often and saturate the plants. It is an alcohol so it dries quickly. I did not notice any damage to any of my plants, including fine leaved varieties. 
I ordered my sucrashield from First Ray's, so Ray can probably help you out with using it.


----------



## abax (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh yeah, I use Orthene 97% wettable powder and have for years. I don't
spray. I use it as a drench of the potting medium until it drips through
the bottom of the pot. I use it a 1 tsp. per gallon and never had any
damage.


----------



## Justin (Feb 1, 2014)

I fought them for years until finding the final solution. A nice cocktail of Enstar II and Decathlon 20 WP. Hummert website should have them.


----------



## Ray (Feb 2, 2014)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> I have used sucrashield on my small collection and found it to be very effective against mites and mealies. <snip> It is an alcohol so it dries quickly.


Sorry to be "corrective", but Sucrashield is not an alcohol. It is a series of sucrose octanoate esters in water, which you then dilute with more water.



Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> The key is to apply often and saturate the plants.


Absolutely 100% correct - with ANY pesticide - and is probably the one thing that most hobbyists fail to do.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 2, 2014)

Ray said:


> Absolutely 100% correct - with ANY pesticide - and is probably the one thing that most hobbyists fail to do.




I am with you Ray!


----------

